# Sony F5 and F55



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/9148/sony-drop-a-bombshell-with-4k-raw-180fps-and-global-shutter-here-are-the-sony-f5-and-f55

Cumon Canon, now's the time to drop the price on the c300 to $8K


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 2, 2012)

There aren't any official prices on these things, but I've heard $18k and $50k. Either way they look like amazing cameras, btu the C300 is amazing in it's own right.


----------

